# South bend 9a referbished



## dmittz (May 13, 2018)

Hi everyone, I am fairly new to this sight but I thought I would share a few pictures of my South bend 9a that I just finished referbishing.

Here is what it looked like when I got it:








It is a 4ft bed model A made about 1953.  The motor was converted from a 3ph to a 1ph 3/4hp motor.    The good part was it worked ok when I got it and the flaking was still faintly visible along the whole bed length.  It also came with an original cast iron stand and chip tray.

The lathe started out as a high school lathe and was given to the metal shop teacher as a retirement present when he retired. He sold it to a friend when he was very elderly.  That guy gave it to his son when he got to old and that is who I bought it from.

During the restoration I stipped the whole thing down and removed all the paint (5 layers) new felts and wicks, replaced a gear with a chipped tooth, replaced the cross-slide and compund nuts.  I repainted it with catelyized epoxy primer and automotive urethane paint (sprayed).  I also replaced thr beat-up threading chart with an NOS one from Ebay.

Pictures of the finished lathe in the next post.


----------



## benmychree (May 13, 2018)

Looks pretty nice, even in the "before" pics.


----------



## dmittz (May 13, 2018)

benmychree said:


> Looks pretty nice, even in the "before" pics.



Thanks.


----------



## dmittz (May 13, 2018)

After pictures:


----------



## dmittz (May 13, 2018)

This little 9a works just like new now I tried it out on my first 'post-restoration' project yesterday.


----------



## Eddyde (May 13, 2018)

Looks great, nice job!


----------



## dmittz (May 13, 2018)

Eddyde said:


> Looks great, nice job!



Thanks it was a fun project and my first machine restoration, I will be doing a few more machines since I had fun on this project.


----------



## brino (May 13, 2018)

Beautiful job, it looks great!
-brino


----------



## vtcnc (May 14, 2018)

Really nice job!


----------



## dmittz (May 14, 2018)

brino said:


> Beautiful job, it looks great!
> -brino


 
Thanks


----------



## dmittz (May 14, 2018)

vtcnc said:


> Really nice job!


Thanks


----------



## RandyM (May 14, 2018)

Well done!


----------



## dmittz (May 14, 2018)

RandyM said:


> Well done!



Thanks RandyM it was fun.


----------

